# Logan 200-1 Markings On The Spare Bed Supplied With This Lathe??



## Fairbanks (Nov 14, 2014)

Greetings All,

The 200-1 that I recently purchased was supplied with a spare bed.  The first three photos ("K-1," "12 triangle 16," Squiggle shape?) are the markings on the spare bed.  The next 2 photos ("4 triangle 8," serial number) are of the original bed that was part of the assembled machine

I'm curious as to the meaning of the markings on the spare bed, any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## sgriggs (Nov 25, 2014)

This may not be much help but the only marking I'm sure of is "24632".  That is the serial number of the lathe the bed was part of.
Using http://www.lathe.com/ser-no.htm it looks like that lathe was manufactured in 1944.

Scott


----------



## Redlineman (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey;

Mine had similar seemingly random markings on it as well. While I was curious as to what they meant, in the end I was more focused on getting it back together, and never really pursued it. I just assume they are production marks whose importance faded after they left the factory, and whose meaning has been lost to time.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll make a wild guess...  
12 triangle 16 with a 2 over the top:  Manufactured December 16, 2nd shift.

4 triangle 8 with a 3 over the top:      Manufactured April 8, 3rd shift.

Anybody want to Jump in with a guess?  God bless.
Jon in Tucson


----------



## Fairbanks (Dec 1, 2014)

I guess we'll never know for sure, Thanks for the feedback!


----------

